# ICD-10 Aftercare



## grothrock (Aug 11, 2016)

If pt is seen for wound packing in the UC for thigh abscess HPI mentions pt had I&D 3 days prior, Provider documents Dressing change in the assessment, would it be correct to report Z48.8817 aftercare for surgery on the skin and sub q tissue, L02.415 abscess rt thigh.  Or just the Z48.01 Encounter for change or removal of surgical wound dressing and L02.415?  Thanks: confused:


----------



## sara0014 (Oct 31, 2018)

grothrock said:


> If pt is seen for wound packing in the UC for thigh abscess HPI mentions pt had I&D 3 days prior, Provider documents Dressing change in the assessment, would it be correct to report Z48.8817 aftercare for surgery on the skin and sub q tissue, L02.415 abscess rt thigh.  Or just the Z48.01 Encounter for change or removal of surgical wound dressing and L02.415?  Thanks: confused:



Anymore on this question?


----------



## Bernadette10 (Jan 20, 2019)

*Aftercare*

I think this sounds more like Z48.817 and Z48.01 (I think these can be coded together). The diagnosis can either be aftercare or the current problem/injury but not both.

7) Aftercare 
Aftercare visit codes cover situations when the initial treatment of a disease has been performed and the patient requires continued care during the healing or recovery phase, or for the long-term consequences of the disease. The aftercare Z code should not be used if treatment is directed at a current, acute disease. The diagnosis code is to be used in these cases.


----------

